# Memphis area?



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

Hello all. I am considering starting a Memphis area support group if anyone is interested. I believe that support groups could help us cope and maybe beat this thing together. If interested, send me an e-mail.Dmuppet###webtv.net


----------

